# how?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

how do you breed out silver? 

like these kind

http://i850.photobucket.com/albums/ab68/gundampigeon/old birds/DSCN0030.jpg


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are ash-red bars, which is dominant, so if you get some that color and mate them to blue bars, you'll get more "silvers".


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Silver????
Is that color silver????
We call it ash.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i'm not sure becky said it was ash red bar...i would go what she said lol ..she know more then me.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

yes they are ash red bars...most homer flyers call them silvers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

avian said:


> Silver????
> Is that color silver????
> We call it ash.


Ash-red is the correct genetic term. Most people call ash-red bars, "silvers". But TRUE silver is actually dilute blue, which most people call "dunn bars" and "dunn checks"....when dun is dilute black


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

one of my favorite color "silver". especialy from Sion's line...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

sandiego said:


> one of my favorite color "silver". especialy from Sion's line...


Oh yes! Those are especially beautiful!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I just bought a 'silver' at our one-loft auction. Truly has some beautiful silver metallic coloring on the top of his head blending down to the red in his neck. I'm planning to put him with a blue check hen (for racing purposes, not color). What are the color possibilities? Just curious.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It depends on if he is split for blue (do you see any blue/black flecking, especially in the wings and tail?)

If he is split for blue, then you'll get half blues and half reds, with the red cocks showing flecking.
If he is pure for red, then all the babies will be red, and the cocks will have blue flecking.

As far as the pattern on the wings, I'm assuming your "silver" is a red bar.
I seriously doubt he is split for barless so let's just assume he is pure bar.

If the hen is pure for check, then all your babies will be checks that carry the bar gene.
If she is carrying the bar gene, then you'll get half and half.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Color*

Becky, I sure wish you lived closer. If you are ever in MI. let me know. I would love to have you over for the day to talk about colors in my high flyers. I have so many possibilities I just shake my head, they are all pretty and I am sure I could isolate a few to breed the same colors but I have others I just don't know what would happen. 
What would be your recommendation on the easiest to read book on color and genetics? I have to admit, this blows my mind with all the different possibilities but some day I will get it right. I thought I was OK with the homers until now, this put a twist on it too LOL. Have a good day>Kevin


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Keeping up with color genetics isn't always easy. I often have to go back and make sure what I'm telling people is correct. And there's a lot of genes out there that I don't know much about, like the different bronzes and whites.
I don't have any books on it, unfortunately (unless you count the section on genetics in The Pigeon?), but there are two main websites that I use for info.

Ron Huntley's, and then if I can't find it there, I can usually find it on Frank Mosca's.
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/

There are many other sites on genetics but I think those two are the easiest to find what you're looking for.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It depends on if he is split for blue (do you see any blue/black flecking, especially in the wings and tail?)
> 
> If he is split for blue, then you'll get half blues and half reds, with the red cocks showing flecking.
> If he is pure for red, then all the babies will be red, and the cocks will have blue flecking.
> ...


*Hi BECKY, When red cock is pure (homozygous)he will not be carring blue he will be red/red if he is mated to a red hen she will throw red as that is her color. The pure red cock is pure for red so you can only get red young. Now if the cock is split for blue and is mated to a red hen and you get a blue bird in the nest it will be a hen the red hen throws red to the young cock and red it dominant so the young cock will be red even if the red cock throws the blue gene to the young cock.Rember this even if the cock is split for blue he can only throw one color gene either red or blue if he throws a red color gene and the hen throws her red color gene you will have a pure red young cock(homozygous)*GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

But he is mating it to a blue check hen, not a red hen.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> But he is mating it to a blue check hen, not a red hen.


*Hi BECKY, Sorry I must have miss that * George


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Raised hands*

I kinda laughed but that is another reason this gets so confusing, I almost understood what George wrote wich still does make sense and then bang here comes a blue check. So we will have a red breasted bluebar silver neck checked hen. GOT ya >Kevin


----------

